# Questions from a Novice. . .



## herrick51 (Mar 4, 2008)

You are the most wonderful group! Brody is my first dog in over 30 years, so I've really been learning as I go. I'd be lost without this forum

Brody has a beautiful silky coat, and I found a wonderful groomer, but he only sees her for a trim and groom about every 6-8 weeks, so I have to maintain him in between, of course. His breeder gave me a comb and brush when we got him (at 5 months), but I've never liked the brush, so I comb him every day. (and I've been reluctant to buy an expensive brush that I might not like). 

I had some trouble with matting until I started with my groomer(she's an angel). She uses a product called Bark2Basics and sold me the D-Mat conditioner. It's a miracle (no silicone, appears to be safe and good ingredients); he rarely if ever gets mats if I comb him daily. Does anyone else use this line of products?

Is is necessary to use a good brush rather than just combing? He is very fluffy when I'm done, and looks good.
The other question: Is it OK to bathe weekly? We live in the country, and he gets DIRTY!! If I let him go more than about a week, his feet and belly are filthy, and he starts to get stinky. (I clean his belly and wash his penis and butt when I comb him, but he still gets dirty. . .still squats to pee and gets the inside of his back legs - will he ever lift a leg??? Does it matter? He's one year old now.) 

Any help is greatly appreciated! 

mary


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

One thing that I do and I think other also do is shave their belly. They are so low to the ground, their belly fur picks up everything. I would say you could bath once a week, I would just use a gentle shampoo and a good conditioner.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Hi Mary!

I wish I could remember who it was, but someone I know has used D-Mat and had no problems with it. I haven't tried it, so I can't comment from a personal perspective.

You can bathe weekly at his age - no problem. Frequent bathing on young puppies is harder on the skin/coat. You may just want to avoid scrubbing any cleansing products down to the skin so you don't dry it out. A basic dog shampoo should be fine and you can pour the product over the coat and then douse it over them repeatedly to get it to saturate the areas that need stronger cleansing.

He may start lifting a leg, but at his age, if he is neutered, it usually only happens after watching another male do it. 

I stick to combs unless I'm doing a quick brush in between grooming sessions. I use brushes more for a brisk finishing (freshening up the coat) and combs for true grooming. You didn't ask about this, but you probably don't need to comb him every day. It is pretty hard on the coat. You can go a day or two in between unless he is matting or getting dirty outside.


----------



## herrick51 (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks, his groomer does shave his belly, but he likes to roll in the dirt in the garden. . .he's a country dog! and yes, their fur picks up everything. We have 3 huge oak trees that are just beginning to drop - the living room may need raking right along with the lawn!


----------



## herrick51 (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks, Kimberly,

I'm use a mild puppy shampoo, and rinse it out very thoroughly. I was worried that his skin would dry too much, but it seems OK.

I had been going several days between combing, but noticed more problems with matting. I may try again for every other day, now that the conditioner seems to be controlling the mats.

Thanks again for all the help!

mary


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Mary, welcome to the forum! Brody is a cutie.

I use baby wipes (from Costco) and Veterinarian's Best Waterless Dog Bath Foam

(http://www.vetsbest.com/shopshampoos.html#dogbathfoam) after every walk, piddle and potty. I have shaved Benji and Lizzie's belly as well as under their arms. I have thinned out coat near their anal area as well as along their hind legs (vertically down from the poop shoot). This way I can always make sure that they don't have any dingle berries hanging and they are always clean when they get on the sofa and our bed.

I always carry the Vet's Foam with me in the car as well when I take them out.

As to the grooming, I would get him used to a comb and a brush. Once he starts to blow his coat, you will need to use them and he will be familiar with the feel of it. I use Mark Kolbe Dynamic Duo brushes, Chris Christiansen's Staggard Buttercomb and the Greyhound comb.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

You're welcome. If you ever find that you need a different conditioner, there are many of us that love the ease of the Coat Handler's Conditioner (but you've probably noticed that already). It is a product that you can pour on after baths, use during grooming sessions and is also a leave-in product. If you need a really good, thorough conditioning, it is excellent for floating the coat too.


----------



## herrick51 (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks, Poornima,

I also use baby wipes and carry a little clean-up bag in the car. His belly is shaved, and the hair around his butt, also. My groomer is terrific, and has shaved his armpits to help prevent the matting.

As for blowing coat; I thought he had started about a month ago, with tons of hair coming out with every combing. It seems to be less now, so was I wrong? Does it last for months/years as some say. . .I'm still a little mystified about what part of the coat comes out. He started life as a Black and Tan (I have his baby pictures), but he's getting lots more gray as he ages with lots of white hairs coming in. Will all the black-tipped hairs come out as part of the blowing coat, or ???

I know the color changes are an evolving process (I love the Colours of the Rainbow website), but I'm not sure how much the blowing of the coat affects that process.

So, I've reviewed lots of the older threads on these topics, and really appreciate all the expertise on this forum!


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi Mary

My Saydee is only 16 wks but she is my very first Havanese so we have a lot in common. Trust me, I've poured through the threads here so many times looking for grooming tips! Everyone is so helpful and I've already learned so many specifics to this beautiful and gregarious breed.

I've been testing shampoos, conditioners, etc. I just tried Nature's Variety Plum Silky today and absolutely loved it! It's the best one I've tried and Saydee is super soft and clean and smells great. I also use the comb more than the brush at the moment, although as Saydee's coat gets longer and longer I'm appreciating the need for a good brush more and more. I've been trying to use this cruddy Petsmart brush that causes static and Saydee just doesn't like it. I now have a Madan brush on order - it was recommended by a bunch of great mommies on this forum and it was only $20! I can't wait to get it. I'll let you know how that one works out.

I bathe Saydee about every 5 days on average. Saydee gets the dreaded pee-pee legs, and she has a fascination with bird poop and rolling on earthworms that wash up to the patio due to the rain. I've tried to hold out on bathing for a week but I just can't do it! One tip I saw on this forum was to sometimes just shampoo her head and feet and rinse out the rest. I think this helps keep her fresh without drying her out too much. When I have to just clean muddy feet or just rinse tear stains, I use a* soapless* protein shampoo made by Kenic that is non-drying and seems to rinse out of her hair easily.

I like that baby wipe idea, especially for potty touch-ups. There's a really cool post in here somewhere about the color changes of a Havanese coat. I'll post a link if I get a chance to search for it in the threads. Anyway, welcome to the forum. I hope to visit with you again soon!

P.S. HERE'S THAT LINK: http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=5376&highlight=color+coat+change


----------



## herrick51 (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi Maya,

Saydee is an absolute cutie! It sounds like she has many of Brody's habits - rolling around in all the bird poop under my feeders is a big favorite. I can fully understand how you need to bathe every 5 days. I gave him a bath today, after 8 days, and it was toooo long.
(He's sweet and soft and smells great now!)

I also do a quickie bath (face, feet, belly and butt) in between full baths. I may order the Madan brush too, it sounds like a good buy. Let me know how you like it.

Have fun with your gorgeous furbaby! Brody has brought incredible joy and love to our lives.

mary


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

OMG - 8 days is a lifetime. I'll keep in touch about the Madan brush. I've heard it's nice and gentle. I'm in southern Idaho, just outside of Boise. I'm always looking for a playdate for Saydee and I see you're in Oregon. If you're close to the border and interested in getting pups together let me know!


----------



## herrick51 (Mar 4, 2008)

Maya,

I noticed your are in Meridian. I'm about 2 hours east of Portland, just on the east side of Mt Hood, so still a long way from the border. Too bad, I'd love a play date!

mary

PS Love your Western Cowgirl website!


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Oh rats! Brody is a teddy bear in canine disguise, I can tell!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

SaydeeMomma said:


> Hi Mary
> 
> My Saydee is only 16 wks but she is my very first Havanese so we have a lot in common. Trust me, I've poured through the threads here so many times looking for grooming tips! Everyone is so helpful and I've already learned so many specifics to this beautiful and gregarious breed.
> 
> ...


*Where did you order your Maden brush from that it was only $10? I found a site that sells it for $12 and I paid $18 others have paid $20. Please do share.*


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Katrina

Woops! Sorry it was a typo. I got it for $20, not $10! Where did YOU see it for $12?


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

herrick51 said:


> I had some trouble with matting until I started with my groomer(she's an angel). She uses a product called Bark2Basics and sold me the D-Mat conditioner. It's a miracle (no silicone, appears to be safe and good ingredients); he rarely if ever gets mats if I comb him daily. Does anyone else use this line of products?mary


A groomer I know uses DMat and the coats feel great after she uses it. I bought a spray bottle of it but haven't tried it yet. Petco has it.


----------



## earthnut (Aug 28, 2008)

Where do you get the Madan brush for under $20?


----------

